# Are Crystal red Shrimps more sensitive than Red Cherry Shrimps ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Two weeks ago I added 3 Crystal Red Shrimps to my fish tank and today I found 1 dead. This one was the most active one and the one who was always around. I had same problem with my Red fire shrimps (larger variation of RCS). A month ago I bought 4 of them and in two weeks I lost two, but rest of them doing well so far. Looks like same thing happening with CRS. When I had my RCS and now with amano shrimp I did not lose any at all. I tested my water and as usual its:
Ph - 7
Hardiness - hard
Ammonia - 0
Nitrigents - 0
Nightrights - 0
Temp - 26-27C
The only think I can think of is the temperature or not successful shading. My fish will not touch them as I have planted tank with a lot of places to hide and my fish does not eat their own fries. Any help is appreciated !!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

CRS are definitely more sensitive than RCS.

From an initial scan of your water parameters, your water temperature seems to be a little too high for CRS.

What is the exact reading of your hardness? What about your kH?

Finally, it is spelled *nitrites* and *nitrates.*


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> CRS are definitely more sensitive than RCS.
> 
> From an initial scan of your water parameters, your water temperature seems to be a little too high for CRS.
> 
> ...


Here are the readings from 5 in 1 kit, amonia kit and correct temp (I know you don't like those kits but is the best I can provide at the moment)
Gh - 180
Ph - 7
Kh -0
No2 - 0
No3 - 20
Amonia - 0
Temp 76-77F

Wery similar reading we I've got from my nighbor tank as well as local BA tank where the CRS are from whom I bought them.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I think you need to lower your temperature another 5 degrees or so. They prefer cooler water in the range of 70-75 I believe.

And BA's CRS are very prone to dying.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

WiyRay said:


> I think you need to lower your temperature another 5 degrees or so. They prefer cooler water in the range of 70-75 I believe.
> 
> And BA's CRS are very prone to dying.


What about fishes in my tank. I have mostly tetras and guppies. can they tolarate lower temperature ?
Actualy my local BA is very good (it's manager my friend and neighbor) and before I buy from him he tells me how many he lost overtime and if this stock is good or not to buy.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

The shrimps are more sensitive than the fish (unless you have a really rare kind of some sort, I dunno.)

Try for a happy medium... something like 73? Maybe that will help.
The other params... someone else is probably more knowledgable with that.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

WiyRay said:


> I think you need to lower your temperature another 5 degrees or so. They prefer cooler water in the range of 70-75 I believe.
> 
> And BA's CRS are very prone to dying.


I've been to the [email protected] a few times. I don't recall seeing CRS all the times I've been there. I asked and some of the CSR did not know while we both looked at the tanks it seems RCS was all we say closest. What's the cost of the CRS at [email protected]?

Also who stocks [email protected]'s or BA in general for thier CRS? I have found LFS's a nice place to view things but not always the best to buy. Think of it like Pacific Mall. A nice place to view things but expensive at times.

I'll feedback here as I only have 1 CRS alive in my 1gal sweetie tank from the 5 I bought from Quibble a while ago. I think the transportation shock got to them as well the conditioning. I conditioned then with 25% of my tank water with mature sponge filter to the volume of water the CRS are in. I waited 15mins before I added another 25% water into the CRS bag until I have 100% tank water in there then scooped the shrimp out and put into my tank and hour later. My sweetie tank is unheated. My basement is ~20C right now according to the room temp. I'll have a mercury thermometer to put in there to check and then check against my laser temp gun and my IR temp gun for triple accuracy on that data. So far that last CRS is living well it appears. I dropped some RCS in there and they've cleaned most algae off my anubus nana petite and java moss except the thread/hair algae. >__<;;

My home is central AC/heat tho my basement IIRC swings ~18-22C pendig if the AC is on in the summer time (should I choose to raise the thermostat to 26-28C when I've settled down at home on a hot day). Hope that helps. Currently the basement room temp is ~20C so the tank should be within a degree of that I believe. I should specify that I have Grade A CRS. PPaskova should specify what grade CRS he has as each higher grade is more sensitive. Given from whatI've seen at [email protected] they tend to stock common livestock mostly for popular sale with a mix in of some exotics for a mid level market at least from what I took notice at the time I was there. I've not seen the CRS being sold there but probably they're Grade C/B or A CRS.

Here is a guide you should have with you when checking or to study.

http://www.planetinverts.com/crystal red shrimp grading guide.html

I find the larger they are the easier to ID thier grade. Even at like 1/2cm when I got them from Quibble the pattern finer details were a bit harder to spot for me IMHO. I got my CRS back I think late July or early Aug. and this is a shrimp only tank.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ive found crs to be more sensitive than cherry shrimp- my crs and rcs both live in the same shrimp only tank and my rcs breed like crazy, but my crs died off one by one... Ive read they prefer lower temps than rcs though and i cant get my tank that cool in the summer


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

For your KH to be zero and your GH to be 180 ppm something must be pretty odd with your water. Have you added any sort of acid to lower the pH? KH should never be zero.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

if you want you crs to breed keep them around 72.5f if you want more hardy crs buy them from people who breed them since they are used to toronto water. Getting crs to berry is easy get the eggs to hatch is easy raising them to adulthood is hard.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

waj8 said:


> For your KH to be zero and your GH to be 180 ppm something must be pretty odd with your water. Have you added any sort of acid to lower the pH? KH should never be zero.


Well this is what my 5 in 1 test shows. And my watter has been like that from the beginning (for 6 months) and so far from all my stock I lost 1 fish and 3 shrimps. Also we tested the same shrimp tank from where I've got my shrimps and it showed very similar parameters. I do not add any acid. All that I use in my tank is Prime conditioner and stability bio support when I change my water and Flourish tablets for my plants.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I've been to the [email protected] a few times. I don't recall seeing CRS all the times I've been there. I asked and some of the CSR did not know while we both looked at the tanks it seems RCS was all we say closest. What's the cost of the CRS at [email protected]?
> 
> Also who stocks [email protected]'s or BA in general for thier CRS? I have found LFS's a nice place to view things but not always the best to buy. Think of it like Pacific Mall. A nice place to view things but expensive at times.
> 
> ...


Yes, from time to time they get CRS in NYBA. They get them for US (I believe their Florida farms) and they are grade B. This particular stock is good one as from 100 they had they only lost 2 or 3 and I bought them two weeks after they had them in their tank. Also the price for them is $4.99 (but this is not the price I pay). I also have 1Gl tank setted up and running / cycled for 1 month now that I originally set up for shrimps. But I'm reluctant to add shrimps to is as I have been told that they will be stressed there due to tank size and it very hard to maintain / clean gravel after them in there. How you keeping your 1Gl tank clean ?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> if you want you crs to breed keep them around 72.5f if you want more hardy crs buy them from people who breed them since they are used to toronto water. Getting crs to berry is easy get the eggs to hatch is easy raising them to adulthood is hard.


+1

Local breed are used to your local water conditions and have been breed for various shrimp generations. I'm not sure where the stores get thiers but I think likely factory or wild?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

ppaskova said:


> Yes, from time to time they get CRS in NYBA. They get them for US (I believe their Florida farms) and they are grade B. This particular stock is good one as from 100 they had they only lost 2 or 3 and I bought them two weeks after they had them in their tank. Also the price for them is $4.99 (but this is not the price I pay). I also have 1Gl tank setted up and running / cycled for 1 month now that I originally set up for shrimps. But I'm reluctant to add shrimps to is as I have been told that they will be stressed there due to tank size and it very hard to maintain / clean gravel after them in there. How you keeping your 1Gl tank clean ?


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

If you want to see my tank setup on the 1gal 'sweetie' tank and how I came to name it such. I use a turkey baster which sucks out the waste at the bottom of the tank while allowing me to release the pressure slowly to suck up the debris. I run bare bottom for just that reason for being easy to clean. My 5.5 is the only tank with gravel. My other two tanks (1g & 10g) are bare bottom with gravel in cups for the plants.

The turkey baster also works for a gentle blowing action to direct the debris to collect together where I want it so I can suck up more at a time. I think a dollar store would have such an item cheap or any grocery store. Can.T by your place has it for sure. Don't know how much as I got mine for free when I got my worm composter kit from this girl that gave me that for draining excess liquid (which her cat was licking ;; as she told me so she wanted to remove it) in the bins. In the photo you'll see how I made my rather simple sponge filter as I explained to you before in email but I know images always helps more then text explaining. Same principle as when you first got the mature filter media off me and put into tube of your UGF in your 1gal while filter spreads it's good bacteria into your grow bed over time. I just put some pebbles to weigh the sponge filter down as if you don't it will float up.

I tend to keep on the practical side then the aesthetics of the tank but you can dress that filter up to look better if you want should you make it as it works on the function side. I find the turkey baster also allows me to suck up fresh water in my stored Prime treated water reserves and makes it easy to drop the water in slowly without displacing too much stuff in the tank then my original method of pouring the 1gal jug of water in and everything is stirred up a lot.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> If you want to see my tank setup on the 1gal 'sweetie' tank and how I came to name it such. I use a turkey baster which sucks out the waste at the bottom of the tank while allowing me to release the pressure slowly to suck up the debris. I run bare bottom for just that reason for being easy to clean. My 5.5 is the only tank with gravel. My other two tanks (1g & 10g) are bare bottom with gravel in cups for the plants.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help and advice as usual. I could not find any pictures of your filter or 1Gl tank on the website you provided. BTW. Are your RCS happy and breading in 1Gl tank ? And how many you have there ?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I keep my shrimp in a 20g long, I have a sponge filter connected to a eheim 2213 I have never ever gravel vac the bottom only changed the water around 6 gallons once a week or if I get lazy once every 2 weeks. I feed them food with copper in it, never had a death yet. When I first bought my crs I bought 12 and put them in a 2.5g that probably wasn't cycled enough and 2 died.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ppaskova said:


> Thank you for your help and advice as usual. I could not find any pictures of your filter or 1Gl tank on the website you provided. BTW. Are your RCS happy and breading in 1Gl tank ? And how many you have there ?


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4877089464/sizes/l/in/photostream/

If you look carefully you'll see the bubbles coming up the clear tube. From the bottom up you'll see the used mature filter, next the air stone, and lastly tiny pebbles on top to weigh the tube down. I got the clear tube from Petsmart but BA's will have it. It is 1" clear tubing. You can use PVC if you want from Can.T as well. Really any tubing works be it clear or not. Just cut it 1-2 inches shorter then the top of tank. I leaned mine on an angle so the bubbles and waterflow would be exiting back into the tank. If I stood the sponge filter standing up the bubbles would still bubble but the top would not be submerged and that is what you want is the top to be submerged so that the water flow returns tot he tank then just blowing bubbles.

I currently have 3 RCS + 1 CRS + some spiral like snail (not MTS) which breed small snails like crazy which I'm finger crusting right now when they come uthe side of the tank and the CRS/RCS are feeding on the tiny bodies in the tank and I think it is a sausage fest in there in regards to the breeding.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> I keep my shrimp in a 20g long, I have a sponge filter connected to a eheim 2213 I have never ever gravel vac the bottom only changed the water around 6 gallons once a week or if I get lazy once every 2 weeks. I feed them food with copper in it, never had a death yet. When I first bought my crs I bought 12 and put them in a 2.5g that probably wasn't cycled enough and 2 died.


What moss is that? I like that look.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I read somewhere on another forum that CRS can die during the molting process if the KH and GH are too high.

I'm too lazy to Google it, but you can.
http://www.google.ca


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> I keep my shrimp in a 20g long, I have a sponge filter connected to a eheim 2213 I have never ever gravel vac the bottom only changed the water around 6 gallons once a week or if I get lazy once every 2 weeks. I feed them food with copper in it, never had a death yet. When I first bought my crs I bought 12 and put them in a 2.5g that probably wasn't cycled enough and 2 died.


Love your tank setup! 
are your crs breeding as well?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't have moss only a riccia carpet, My shrimp has been breeding and hatching countless times at least a 100 babies non survive . They seem to disappear after a week or 2, but Adults never die so go fiqure. Mabye they are hiding in the Riccia carpet but I don't see any, sometimes 1 or 2 will show up then I don't see them again for a while.


----------

